# TROLLS!



## p1ngpong (Oct 11, 2010)

Ok guys this problem has been bothering me for a while now, so I thought I should make a thread about it in site discussions.

I have seen many instances since becoming a mod of people quoting obvious trolls, quoting posts that are obviously going to get trashed and replying in other ways to posts that will inevitably get trashed along with any responses to them. And the most frustrating thing is that I don't just see this from newcomers I also see this from members with thousands of posts here who issue reports all the time, and usually report the offending post after replying to it. 

Now this acknowledgement of trolls not only perpetuates their trolling and bumps it to the top of the latest discussion box, it also multiplies our workload by a vast amount. Instead of having to just deal with the problematic post itself we have to clean up all the responses to it as well.

So what I would like from all you guys is to think before you hit the reply button. What will a response from me achieve when it will just end up being trashed with all the rest? So instead of hitting the reply button, just hit the report button instead.

Thanks guys.


----------



## Rasas (Oct 11, 2010)

I'm not exactly sure about how many posts are made on the website but if it makes your job easier I'll try to follow it. Though I think I rarely quote anyone. Don't feel like you have to respond to it I felt like making this post not sure why.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 11, 2010)

I often try to avoid quoting a troll, but I will try harder next time


----------



## _Chaz_ (Oct 11, 2010)

I do this all the time.


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 11, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> I do this all the time.



WELL STOP IT!


----------



## Scott-105 (Oct 11, 2010)

Not gonna lie, I'm guilty of that.


----------



## Rydian (Oct 11, 2010)

A lot of time I can recognize a troll but don't believe what they posted is enough proof to get them taken care of so I play innocent for a post or three until they let loose an unmistakeable troll post. >>;


----------



## gifi4 (Oct 11, 2010)

I do this a lot, I reply and then report, from now on, I shall only report and not quote the messages.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Oct 11, 2010)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> _Chaz_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Apex (Oct 11, 2010)

Remember, report trolls when you see them.


----------



## Zetta_x (Oct 11, 2010)

Funny, I was a moderator for a mass MMO and I asked the main people managing the forums to let us take actions with this type of thing (obvious trolls replying to obvious trolls responses with quotes and such). Guess the response: "You are a volunteer moderator, if you do not like your position then I will accept your resignation." Needless to say after 3 years of moderating those forums with a 1: 2000 moderator to player online activity, I quit =P

I do agree, it does make workload tedious to have to destroy all the posts infected with troll aids (or TRaids!!!)


----------



## Sterling (Oct 11, 2010)

I actually have trouble figuring who is a troll, and who is just stating an unpopular opinion. Usually it's only the latter, and only the mods can see the fine trip wires... Then an explosion happens, and a warrant for Holmes arrest comes into light. Anyways, I will do my best to not trip these wires, and use the report button for good, not evil.

Sorta off-topic: Which is worse, trolling or flame[bait/ing]. Or is there no distinction between the two.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Oct 11, 2010)

Will do p1ngpong!


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Oct 11, 2010)

I'll try my best not to, I do it quite often, so I'll keep this in mind.


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 11, 2010)

Sterl500 said:
			
		

> I actually have trouble figuring who is a troll, and who is just stating an unpopular opinion. Usually it's only the latter, and only the mods can see the fine trip wires... Then an explosion happens, and a warrant for Holmes arrest comes into light. Anyways, I will do my best to not trip these wires, and use the report button for good, not evil.
> 
> Its a fine line between being able to tell the difference between someone who is merely voicing an unpopular opinion and someone who is flame bait/trolling. Basically if you think a person is posting just to cause maximum disruption or the discussion deteriorates into a petty argument don't get involved, just report. I am not trying to discourage people from having constructive debates on the forum or anything like that.
> 
> ...



Yes you do!


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Oct 11, 2010)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> phoenixgoddess27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can't help it, I think of you and I suddenly rage >=O

But I'll do my best, that's all I can promise.


----------



## [M]artin (Oct 11, 2010)

Trolling is an artform.

I somewhat agree with p1ngy here... if you suck hard at trolling then its time for you to GTFO.


----------



## sstomouth (Oct 11, 2010)

And trolling is stupid.


----------



## antwill (Oct 11, 2010)

sstomouth said:
			
		

> And trolling is stupid.


Almost as stupid as the posts that space out the sentences like yours. (Yes I know it's in the image, but it's a good example of what I mean.)


----------



## alidsl (Oct 11, 2010)

pingy is a troll


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 11, 2010)

Ok guys this problem has been bothering me for a while now, so I thought I should make a thread about it in site discussions.

I have seen many instances since becoming a mod of people quoting obvious trolls, quoting posts that are obviously going to get trashed and replying in other ways to posts that will inevitably get trashed along with any responses to them. And the most frustrating thing is that I don't just see this from newcomers I also see this from members with thousands of posts here who issue reports all the time, and usually report the offending post after replying to it. 

Now this acknowledgement of trolls not only perpetuates their trolling and bumps it to the top of the latest discussion box, it also multiplies our workload by a vast amount. Instead of having to just deal with the problematic post itself we have to clean up all the responses to it as well.

So what I would like from all you guys is to think before you hit the reply button. What will a response from me achieve when it will just end up being trashed with all the rest? So instead of hitting the reply button, just hit the report button instead.

Thanks guys.


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 11, 2010)

Lessons learned in this thread:

Never quote or reply to alidsl, phoenixgoddess27, _Chaz_ or me.


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 12, 2010)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Lessons learned in this thread:
> 
> Never quote or reply to alidsl, phoenixgoddess27, _Chaz_ or me.


first


----------



## Joktan (Oct 12, 2010)

I almost never quote and I only reply to some stuff.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 12, 2010)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Lessons learned in this thread:
> 
> Never quote or reply to alidsl, phoenixgoddess27, _Chaz_ or me.


Second


----------



## juggernaut911 (Oct 12, 2010)

mthrnite said:
			
		

> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Reported!


----------



## _Chaz_ (Oct 12, 2010)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> mthrnite said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Reported.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm sorry P1ngy, you lost me when it came to trolls and reporting. You want us to report a possible troll who is causing mayhem most of the times? You want us to NOT FEED THE TROLLS!! 

To be honest, in some topics I can see when Tempers give constructive opinions on a topic or when someone post a blunt hate response. I don't think reporting is going to help much. Since the word troll is going to be thrown away like wildfire.


----------



## cruddybuddy (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm not a troll. I'm nothing you've heard. I'm you.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Oct 12, 2010)

Well when a moderator says it it must be turning into a hassle.

I will report and stop quoting.


----------



## Rydian (Oct 12, 2010)

Have I been bad?


----------



## elmoreas (Oct 12, 2010)

I hate Trolls, point me at them and I will take care of the rest -> 



Spoiler











P.S. Found pic on net I don't actually own one


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 12, 2010)

mthrnite said:
			
		

> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nth.


Hmm, what about a coolface medal for confirmed trolls so we can avoid them completely?


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Oct 12, 2010)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> phoenixgoddess27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But p1ng... *you* quoted me already


----------



## Burton (Oct 12, 2010)

The problem with Trolling isn't the Troll but the people that quote them and flood an interesting thread with senseless posts. The troll and the person arguing with the troll are *equally* ridiculous because they turn the thread into a dog's fight and by replying to the Troll you encourage him to continue trolling. Is sad to see a interesting thread like ie this one filled with removed posts. If you want to make gbatemp better be smart and don't start an argument just hit the *Report button* and the mods will take care of it.


----------



## XFlak (Oct 12, 2010)

Burton said:
			
		

> The problem with Trolling isn't the Troll but the people that quote them and flood an interesting thread with senseless posts. The troll and the person arguing with the troll are *equally* ridiculous because they turn the thread into a dog's fight and by replying to the Troll you encourage him to continue trolling. Is sad to see a interesting thread like ie this one filled with removed posts. If you want to make gbatemp better be smart and don't start an argument just hit the *Report button* and the mods will take care of it.


+1!!!


----------



## monkat (Oct 12, 2010)

Burton said:
			
		

> *Report button*



Anyone who hits that is an annoying vigilante, and should be banned themselves, especially when they press it for "trolling", which often is just saying something the reporter disagrees with.


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 12, 2010)

XFlak said:
			
		

> Burton said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



+2!!! to what I basically said in my opening post.


----------



## Burton (Oct 12, 2010)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> +2!!! to what I basically said in my opening post.



ROFL!!! Mine's look better because I did it myself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It was a summary for those who doesn't like to read too much.

but seriously *Trolls* and *Trolls repliers* should be equally banned if their going to trash topics.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 12, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> Burton said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I use it and I can tell the difference between trolling and having a different opinion.



Wait...was that a trick?


----------



## dice (Oct 12, 2010)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> XFlak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



XFlak's post is better.


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 11, 2010)

Ok guys this problem has been bothering me for a while now, so I thought I should make a thread about it in site discussions.

I have seen many instances since becoming a mod of people quoting obvious trolls, quoting posts that are obviously going to get trashed and replying in other ways to posts that will inevitably get trashed along with any responses to them. And the most frustrating thing is that I don't just see this from newcomers I also see this from members with thousands of posts here who issue reports all the time, and usually report the offending post after replying to it. 

Now this acknowledgement of trolls not only perpetuates their trolling and bumps it to the top of the latest discussion box, it also multiplies our workload by a vast amount. Instead of having to just deal with the problematic post itself we have to clean up all the responses to it as well.

So what I would like from all you guys is to think before you hit the reply button. What will a response from me achieve when it will just end up being trashed with all the rest? So instead of hitting the reply button, just hit the report button instead.

Thanks guys.


----------



## XFlak (Oct 12, 2010)

lol, that's just cuz everything sounds cooler coming from a stormtrooper humping the sh*t out of a Wii 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS. I think u mean Burton's post is better, all I wrote was "+1!!!!"


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 12, 2010)




----------



## elmoreas (Oct 12, 2010)

XFlak said:
			
		

> lol, that's just cuz everything sounds cooler coming from a stormtrooper humping the sh*t out of a Wii
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh thats what it is, its a Wii, I see it now. All this time I thought it was one of those rubbermaid/tupperware crates. Hahaha. Much more funny now. Anyways back on topic, I hate trolls but honestly I have a hard time figuring out who is trolling and who is just unpopular with their ideas/beliefs. I don't want to inundate the mods with reports but I don't want to let trolls get away with it either. What should I do just leave it for someone else, report them all and let the mods sort them out, or what. I have not been on this or any forum (actively) enough to know how to spot the difference, and I think this applies to more people than just me.


----------



## dice (Oct 12, 2010)

XFlak said:
			
		

> lol, that's just cuz everything sounds cooler coming from a stormtrooper humping the sh*t out of a Wii
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That was my intention, but my post still applies.


----------



## Burton (Oct 12, 2010)

dice said:
			
		

> XFlak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah!!! and if you like Xflak so much don't forget to donate! It keeps Xflak very happy!


----------



## Chaosruler (Oct 13, 2010)

We, trolls, are the source of the sad humor in GBAtemp


----------



## _Chaz_ (Oct 13, 2010)

Chaosruler said:
			
		

> We, trolls, are the source of the sad humor in GBAtemp


Fuck you.


----------



## antwill (Oct 13, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> Burton said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly, half the time it's just someone being spineless and reading something they don't personally agree with and take to the hills shouting 'troll' to try and help deal with the fact that someone else on the internet doesn't share their opinion.


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 13, 2010)

This tread = EOFified


----------



## RedBaron (Oct 13, 2010)

Trolls For Ever


----------



## darkreaperofdrea (Oct 13, 2010)

i think _chaz_ is a pretty cool guy,he does the trolling and doesn't afraid of anything


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 13, 2010)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> This tread = EOFified



I know right? Well I will be damned if Im going to move this there as it has a serious message behind it, which I hope at least some people have taken on board.

THANKS FOR RUINING MY THREAD DICE AND MTHR, SERIOUSLY THANKS A BUNCH FOR THAT!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

























*tears his lesbian kiss mthr and dice poster off his wall*


----------

